# Street tires for my mountain bike???



## lucky472 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a Cannondale F7 and just took my tires off. They are 26" x 2.25 stock tires and a pain to ride with on paved trails. The majority of my riding will be on paved surfaces. Now that the tires are off can I put street tires on and if so what size and style do you recommend? This might sound dumb, but since I took them off myself, there's not anything I need to do special to get them back on is there. Once I had the chain loose they can right off and then I took the tire off and left the tube on. Will the tube be the same also?


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

Geax Tattoo Light from ModernBike.com


----------



## lucky472 (Apr 13, 2009)

in addition to tire suggestions, what about my tube? My tube says 1.9 - 2.3. does that mean that the tire I pick must be in that range. Meaning I can't get a 1.5 tire


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

Along the lines of what natrat posted, I really like Maxxis Holy Rollers. Takes for ever to wear them out, they roll really well and they actually work pretty good on trails.

Check them out Google

Your tubes will work fine.


----------



## Surfacecreations (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm liking my Michelin Country Rock semi slicks so far. On asphalt that has loose sand and small rocks here and there it really bites even when I'm leaning. 
I really leaned and pushed them in the loose stuff when I first got them as I didn't want any surprises while riding. I had some Kenda Klimax Lights on it that 
were regular knobbies and those things were only 345 grams but these Country Rocks still roll as fast as those Kendas. These tires are also very quiet.

Now had I seen those Geax Tattoo Lights, I might have went with those as the weight(580g) is nice, more air in them(2.3") and they are a decent price($30). 
They also look pretty cool.


----------



## MidNight_Rider (Mar 12, 2011)

Hookworms FTW!! I've got a set for my wifes GF and one set for my Giant Reign.

-Chris


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

Schwalbe Kojaks have worked well for me in the past. About the lightest high volume tyres around.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Big Apples


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

^^What he said^^

I have been using Big Apple's on my Cannondale and Cadex for years, and they are awesome tires.
Only 1 puncture in 4 years !!
(and there is a lot of glass and other crap on the roads)


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

lucky472 said:


> in addition to tire suggestions, what about my tube? My tube says 1.9 - 2.3. does that mean that the tire I pick must be in that range. Meaning I can't get a 1.5 tire


A tube that is much too large is harder to get into the tyre. And get it there straight, so that there are no wrinkles that can cause a flat later on.

A tube doesn't cost a fortune and you should have a couple of spares anyway.


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

My friend has 25c road tires on his Cannondale Caffeine. Fit and work just fine. But that is a 29er, of course.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

mitzikatzi said:


> Big Apples


I've used a few different street tires and Big Apples are, by far, the best urban tire I've ever ridden. They are not meant to be inflated to 80psi, but offer excellent low rolling resistance at 30-40psi, which offers bump absorption at a new level.

If you even feel the need to venture off-road with them, well... here you go:

DionRidesBikes.com: Schwalbe Big Apples on the Trails

I've also mounted them ghetto tubeless without a problem.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I've ridden several 26" road slicks. For strictly roads (meaning, no dirt trails, or curb hopping), I really like my Specialized Fat Boys. They roll fast and smooth. For a mix of road and dirt trails, I like Michelin Country Rock's. For all-out urban assult, Big Apples seem like the ticket.

Also, consider switching out your fork to a rigid fork. Much better served for your purpose and more reliable than your suspension fork. Look at a Surly 1x1, or Salsa Ala Carte.


----------



## lucky472 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for all of the feedback. I just ordered the Big Apples. All of the ones recommended were great suggestions!


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

I run a set of Serfas Drifter tires (26x1.5") on my mtn. bike for around town and on the dirt levee trails I mainly ride it on. They have both a 26x1.5 and a 26x2.0 size:
- https://www.serfas.com/products/view/267/referer:products|index|tires|hybrid-comfort-tires

They roll very nice and the inverted tread seems to have a fair amount of grip. Best part is in the rain on smooth pavement/concrete, you get a sort of suction cup noise in turns as each inverted tread segment sucks down onto the smooth surface then pops off.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Enjoy them !!

But be aware, those big comfy soft tires made me go even fatter....


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

lucky472 said:


> Thanks for all of the feedback. I just ordered the Big Apples. All of the ones recommended were great suggestions!


big apples rule, too bad they dont make a folding liteskin any more and make you pay up for the supermoto to get the 600 gr weight


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I guess it’s too late to recommend Maxxis Hookworms.


----------



## Dawbs96 (Feb 5, 2012)

Schwalbe Crazy Bob!!


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a set of holy rollers on my urban assault/ djer, they roll fast but may be overbuilt for pavement cruising. On my pavement bike I just bought some bontrager LT3's, they're a little heavy but the thicker casing means less flats. They roll smooth on pavement and have just enough tread for winter road conditions and dirt roads. How about some small block 8's? I always wondered what they would be like on pavement.


----------



## geneiusxie (Mar 23, 2012)

perttime said:


> A tube that is much too large is harder to get into the tyre. And get it there straight, so that there are no wrinkles that can cause a flat later on.
> 
> A tube doesn't cost a fortune and you should have a couple of spares anyway.





lucky472 said:


> in addition to tire suggestions, what about my tube? My tube says 1.9 - 2.3. does that mean that the tire I pick must be in that range. Meaning I can't get a 1.5 tire


don't forget that tubes tend to permanently stretch to the size of the tire they're put on, esp. after all that time sitting in the hot sun and stuff.


----------



## MtbEtnaBiker (May 6, 2012)

Schwalbe Furious fred 2.0 for rolling efficiency.


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

When I ride my MTB on the paved trails I picked up a pair of IRC Metro 26x1.5 tires and cheap 1.5-2.125 tubes from Price Pt. all for under $35 and mounted them on my Mavic Crossmax ST's. Smooth rolling and cheap.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

masterofnone said:


> How about some small block 8's? I always wondered what they would be like on pavement.


definitely stick a bit better on trails but after experiencing the ultra low rolling resistance,speed and the quiet of slicks it's tough going back for pavement and hardpack riding


----------



## 2gumby2 (May 7, 2012)

Any particulary good choices for 29ers?


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

Depends on the type of riding you will be doing. If you are doing any technical, urban assault-type riding, there are some great options listed above. If you are just "touring", get a thin, high-pressure tire for low rolling resistance. I put Ritchey Tom Slick's (26x1.4") on my wife's bike - worked fine for her. I'm sure there are more sophisticated options out there, but no complaints on the Ritchey's. Make sure you get thinner tubes as well.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

First, go to youtube and search for "how to change a bicycle tire." Watch videos and learn that.

Next, I vote for the Schwalbe Big Apples for cruising on pavement.


----------



## Gibs (Apr 7, 2012)

I've used big apples on my bike before, strictly for a triathlon. They were great-- no complaints here.
The reactions I got from seasoned roadies as I passed them going up hill on my mtb were priceless.


----------



## dsintov (Apr 13, 2010)

i have used hookworms,big apples and intense mk2.the mk2s are the lightest,fastest and have the best traction but they also wear fast and have poor puncture protection.the hookworms are nearly indestructible and may last for the life of your bike but they are heavy and have less traction.the big apples seem to fit somewhere in the middle.
if you need a tire that you can ride in backlanes over glass and dont want flats get the hookworms.
if you take your bike to the skate park and do sunts and want the best traction get the mk2s.
all smooth tires suck off pavement and all knobbies suck on pavement so mount the tire thats best suited for your ride
general rule of thumb-heavier tires are stronger and lighter tires are faster


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

these tires are cool, intense micro knobby


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

I have used both Hookworms and Holy Rollers on my urban bike. They both look cool in their own way, and I have thousands of miles on my worms. The biggest downside to the Hookworms is they are extremely heavy, I think the 2.5s I was running are something like 1250g!


----------



## jbk123 (May 20, 2012)

(Dumb beginner warning) Is there any harm to not using street tires when riding on the pavement? Is it more of a speed/comfort issue? I've seen mention of using different tires, but never the reasoning.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

jbk123 said:


> Is it more of a speed/comfort issue?.


pretty much, but also a safety issue if you plan to go fast in traffic, as knobbys don't stop/corner/lean as well on fast pavement. Small block 8 type tires seem to be a little more toward the dirt end of the spectrum


----------



## vqdriver (May 8, 2009)

natrat said:


> these tires are cool, intense micro knobby


how's the noise level with these on pavement? i'd think they give a constant buzz/hum


----------



## jbk123 (May 20, 2012)

natrat said:


> pretty much, but also a safety issue if you plan to go fast in traffic, as knobbys don't stop/corner/lean as well on fast pavement. Small block 8 type tires seem to be a little more toward the dirt end of the spectrum


Ahh ok... shouldn't be a huge concern for me then -- I'm not fast, nor crazy enough to even think about riding in traffic around here 

The trails closest to me tend to take days or weeks to dry out after a rain (thus closing them for long stretches) and no other trails that would be within a reasonable travel time during the week (weekends aren't as much of an issue) -- I don't think I'm quite ready for trail riding at night yet  .

There are however some paved bike & walking trails a mile or two down from the park. I was considering using those as a fallback when things are closed. Thankfully I can take mostly side streets to get to those.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

2gumby2 said:


> Any particulary good choices for 29ers?


Your choice of road tires that are as wide or wider than your rim profile. 29ers and 700 road tires have the same bead seat diameter. I probably wouldnt go less than 700x28 on any decently wide 29er rim, maybe even 700x32 if you've got a 28-30mm wide rim.

I highly recommend Kenda K-Rads, really fast rolling tires and light for the size.

If you're going Maxxis, dont get the Hookworms, they're stupid heavy, go with the DTH.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

vqdriver said:


> how's the noise level with these on pavement? i'd think they give a constant buzz/hum


i dont know, they just look fast, the mk 2 looks like it has inverted knobs and a smooth center so that might be quieter but really they are so tiny and close together it might not be an issue


----------



## dsintov (Apr 13, 2010)

the intense mk2s are completely silent


----------



## crazydave58 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Schwalbe Supermoto*

I just put on a set of Schwalbe supermotos on my Cannondale F4. Awsome tire, roll really fast.


----------



## GChambers (Jan 7, 2010)

I've been riding Small Block 8s on my Urban/Commuter Sette Razzo. They roll nice and are up for a little dirt now and then.


----------



## boffin (Jun 2, 2012)

Tires look great. But i think they'd look a bit funny of serious dual suspension bike used to commute =)
And the idea of commuting on dual suspension bike is funny too =)


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

small block 8 front ,super moto rear and that is one bad lookin ride :thumbsup:


----------



## boffin (Jun 2, 2012)

natrat said:


> small block 8 front ,super moto rear and that is one bad lookin ride :thumbsup:


Looking really great. How's the speed gain? =)


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

boffin said:


> Looking really great. How's the speed gain? =)


it's sick ! but when i arrive at the trails and it is wet game over:nono:


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

2gumby2 said:


> Any particulary good choices for 29ers?


Although it has already been addressed above - think about road tires. Just make sure they are a bit wider than your rim - which isn't a problem with all the variety of widths available for road tires (23c, 25c, 28c, etc....).


----------



## cherepaha (Nov 17, 2012)

kenda k-rad 2'3


----------



## next (Nov 4, 2012)

I will be a contrarian and suggest beach cruiser tires. They are super cheap and readily available in numerous street-ready tread patterns. 26" x 2.125", so they're the right beefiness visually for a mountain bike.

I just switched to Giant Simple Road Star slicks in the white-wall variety (all-black also available). Heavy as hell, but they give you a quiet vibration-free ride, and just $18 per tire.


----------

